# started tren e and test prop cycle...:o



## ecot3c inside (Mar 31, 2012)

Im not that experienced, but who gives a shit... started 45mg ED so far im on day 2! test prop i got 100mg eod, this is just for starters until i know what i wanna do. most likely will ramp it up to 500mg prop/week and 500mg tren/week.  what do you think?? hopefully this totally blows my mind. this is day 2 like i said and my mind is kinda blank and clouded and my eyes are always wide open.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 31, 2012)

If its tren e I'd run it at 200mg a week to start. Prop eod is fine. If its your first go with tren I don't see any reason to go higher than that. The shit works great even at a low dose.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 31, 2012)

Why are you pinning TrenE ED? I would have run TrenA if your cool with ED pinning. At least with TrenA, if you cant handle the sides it only a couple days for it to clear your system. With TrenE your gonna have to deal with it for a week or two.


----------



## overburdened (Mar 31, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Why are you pinning TrenE ED? I would have run TrenA if your cool with ED pinning. At least with TrenA, if you cant handle the sides it only a couple days for it to clear your system. With TrenE your gonna have to deal with it for a week or two.


agree...  some people have 'issues' with tren.....also, I've never been impressed with tren e... ace, yes.... but I love short esters!  Nothing like getting quicker results!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Apr 1, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Why are you pinning TrenE ED? I would have run TrenA if your cool with ED pinning. At least with TrenA, if you cant handle the sides it only a couple days for it to clear your system. With TrenE your gonna have to deal with it for a week or two.



ED, EOD doesn't matter, ill be doing the same amount either way..


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 1, 2012)

but youre pinning a long ester every day, why would you choose to build more scar tissue than you have to?


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 1, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> but youre pinning a long ester every day, why would you choose to build more scar tissue than you have to?



Exactly....nothing wrong with Ed if u are using the short ester tren ace. Why choose tren e and pin all the time?


----------



## Ryanhill (Apr 1, 2012)

You should have taken the time to read about the different esters before jabbing a needle in your body.  If you want to be a pin cushion that is your business but with enanthate you only will have to pin once every five days. Also, why are you running prop with enanthate?  Do you Even have a prolactin ai or an ai period? How about a pct?  Good Luck Dude.  I am not flaming on you just a little concerned.


----------



## Tuco (Apr 1, 2012)

Pinning 100mg of test e ED? 

Not gonna lie, couldn't get my hands on a short ester and wanted to pin  a long ester at a low dose ED one time, it crossed my mind, but then I started thinking straight lol.


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 1, 2012)

Why tren e and prop? Why not just run ace?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryanhill said:


> *You should have taken the time to read about the different esters* before jabbing a needle in your body.  If you want to be a pin cushion that is your business but with enanthate you only will have to pin once every five days. Also, why are you running prop with enanthate?  Do you Even have a prolactin ai or an ai period? How about a pct?  Good Luck Dude.  I am not flaming on you just a little concerned.



maybe you should take the time to stfu?.... maybe i like pinning ed? maybe it hurts good?.


----------



## lee111s (Apr 2, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> maybe you should take the time to stfu?.... maybe i like pinning ed? maybe it hurts good?.



If that's the case you're running the wrong ester. You should be running trenbolone acetate along with test propionate if you're wanting to do ED or EOD injections.


----------



## _LG_ (Apr 2, 2012)

Blah blah blah.  Ed pinning has plenty of advantages.  I like the cycle myself.  Lol at all the noobs repeating eachother over and over.


----------



## AmM (Apr 2, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> Im not that experienced, but who gives a shit...


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 2, 2012)

Think how much faster the tren would kick in if OP wasnt so stubborn and listened though, oh well...


----------



## SloppyJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Plus he wouldn't have to wait weeks while the ester cleared. That's at least 4-5 weeks of "Down" time compared to if he ran ace.


----------



## MovinWeight (Apr 2, 2012)

dude im on HALO 30mg daily and Tren A 560mg weekly and this pinning Tren E daily comment has got me wanting to beat the fuck out of dude...


----------



## ecot3c inside (Apr 2, 2012)

okay.. I DON'T HAVE TREN ACE! you don't think i thought of this?! tren e was a little cheaper so i said 'fuck it'. yes yes i know ace is quicker going on and coming off, blah blah blah.. jesus fucking christ. 1 idiot says "bro your fucking stupid. tren ace, tren ace, go fuck your mother... no offense, just giving some advice" then another guys says "bro your fucking stupid. tren ace, fuck MY mother, should of listened to the other motherfucker"... research more.. sucky sucky dick lucky.  so what if i pin ED, i know it doesn't have any advantages to every 3 or 4... anyone else any comments on my actual compounds not how they are used?


----------

